# Any tips for smoking shrimp and scallops? Rubs and temp and time?



## tgustafson (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm looking forward to smoking sea scallops and shrimp for the first time on Saturday. One problem is I have no clue what I'm doing! I've done a little research but everything I have looked at has suggested different things. If anyone has a rub they like or has suggestions on what temp to set my smoker at and how long to smoke them for that would be awesome, Also what kind of wood would you suggest using? I look forward to hearing your ideas and I'll make sure to post pictures on Saturday.


----------



## bear55 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll bet you can use the search bar and find out everything you need to know.

Richard


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2015)

I usually Grill mine, a little Italian dressing or EVOO a sprinkle of Tony's and Old Bay  pretty good

Gary


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 11, 2015)

Only advice I'll offer is less is more. Pertaining to smoke, seasoning and finished temperature. Sea scallops are a rare and wonderful treat and need, in my opinion, only the tiniest bit of salt and pepper,  a faint kiss of smoke and a quick sear either over a hot grill or in a screaming hot cast iron pan. Think of a minimalist reverse sear. 
As for the shrimp, if they're shell on  I'd lightly oil them, toss them in a little Old Bay and put them in a fairly hot (300+) smoker for 10-12 minutes or until they turn pink and firm up. 
Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## tgustafson (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2015)

Boat as always has good suggestions. I would recommend that you drop Leah a note. She is very well versed in fresh seafood. I would recommend talking to her .

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/56823/leah

She may go over the top on you. Maybe that what you want. Either way she'd be a great place to learn from her reccent experiences.


----------



## tgustafson (Feb 14, 2015)

I ended up smoking the shrimp and scallops at 250 using maple wood. The scallops were on for 25 minutes and the shrimp for 10 minutes. I lightly seasoned both with hot Old Bay seasoning. The scallops turned out great, I wasn't a big fan of the shrimp.













Smoked Scallops.jpg



__ tgustafson
__ Feb 14, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Feb 14, 2015)

But did she tell you she liked it? The meal.... shesh!

Its really had to smoke seafood especially the small pieces. Seafood just needs to be warmed basically to eat and to get smoke it takes a bit of time unless brined or candied.

It looks really good.


----------

